# كيف اصنع مغناطيس كهربائي 12v / 2a ؟؟



## م ضياء الدين (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اريد ان استفسر عن طريقة صناعة مغناطيس كهربائي موصل ب مصدر طاقة 12V/2A DC .
1/ ماهي المواد المستخدمة بالتحديد...نحاس او حديد او كربون ؟؟

2/ كيف تكون عملية التوصيل ؟؟

3/ و ماهي المواد اللتي تفقد خاصية المغنطة بسرعه فور قطع التيار الكهربائي ؟؟

4/ كيف اتفادى حرق الفيوز المتواجد داخل البورسبلاي 12V/2A DC ( بما ان العملية عبارة عن short circuit ).

الرجاء الرجاء الرجاء الرد بأسرع وقت ممكن لاكمل مشروعي....

تحياتي لكم


----------



## محبكم في الله (31 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكريم سوف اجيب حسب ما فهمت منك 
1 المواد المستعملة الحديد في اغلب الاحوال
2 تكون عملية الوصل حسب ما تريد اي ان كنت تستعمل تغذية مباشرة فربط يكون مباشر مع صمام
اما ان كنت تستعمل دارة تحكم الكترونية فربط يتم عبر دارة اخرى اسمها دارة الاستطاعة تتكون من ترونسيستور و مرحل وصمام
3 المواد علي اغلبها (طبعا المعادن) تفقد مغنطتها حسب الفترة الزمنية وشدة التيار التي تعرضة له وكل ذلك مرتبط بدراسة المغناطيس من مساحة الي شدة تيار و توتر مطبق
4 طبعا يمكن حل مشكل الحرق بدارة الاستطاعة 
اخي ضياء الدين اتمنا لك التوفيق وان كنت تريد ان اعطيك اي داراة في المجال فانا موجود 
ورمضانك كريم


----------



## م ضياء الدين (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي على الشرح ...

لقد قمت بتعديل الدائرة ....وقمت باضافة المغناطيس مع دائرة الDrive 





1/ هل هذه التوصيلة صحيحة ؟؟

2/ هل سيتحمل المغناطيس ( المصنوع من الملف الداخلي للريلاي) حمل اشياء ثقيلة ... على سبيل المثال ...مفك مسامير ؟؟؟


تحياتي لك وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## محبكم في الله (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي ضياء طبعا الدارة حسب ما فهمت منها انها للعربة او شيئ متحرك مع رافعة يمكن تستعمل في هذا 
اما علي سؤالك حول التوصيل دارة التخريض في القسم العلوي فهي بهذا الشكل تسبب انخفاض في التيار سريع عند الغلق وذلك ان كنت تستعمل مصدر للتغذية غير مستقل اي نفس مصدر التغذية في دارة التحكم كما تسبب ارتداد التيار التحريضي الي الدارة كل ما عليك هو ان تضيف صمام حماية مثل الذي استعملته في المرحل فهو نفس المبداء كون المرحل عبارة عن وشعة تمغنط وتسحب القاطعة ونضع الصمام لكي لا يرتد التيار لدارة التحكم (الترنسيستور) او تستعمل مصدر مستقل لتغذية المغنطيس اما علي القدرة فكما قلت سبقا حسب الطاقة والاستطاعة التي تقدمها كما تقدمة وقلت انك تريد استعمال تغذية 12v/2A اي 24w وارجو من الاخوى ان يفدونا في هذا 
وبارك الله فيك وساعدك علي انشائها انشاء الله


----------



## م ضياء الدين (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي على الشرح ..... احب ان انبه ان مصدر الطاقة بالنسبة للمغناطيس و الموتورات 12V / 2A DC اما بالنسبة للPIC16F84 فمصدر الطاقة هو 5V /1A DC
فمصادر الطاقة مختلفة.

اذا ماهي التعديلات اللتي يجب ان اقوم بها بالتحديد ... و يا ليت تستخدم مصطلحات انجليزية 

وهل يتم توصيل جميع الgrounds مع بعضها البعض في هذه الحالة ؟


شكرا لك جزيل الشكر اخي العزيز

تحياتي


----------



## محبكم في الله (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي اعذرني علي التاخير 
اخي التعديلات تكون كتالي (الصورة مع المرفق)
اما على المصطلحات الانجليزية فاقول لك انا درسة في الجزائر كل المصطلحات اما عربية كامل او فرنسية فارجو ان تعذرني 
كما اظن ان جميع التوصيلات جيدة كل ما عليك جرب الدارة في برنامج Ni Multisim 10 طبعا مع تحضير برنامج Pic الذي سوف تعمل به فهو برنامج سوف يصف لك الاخطاء بدقة وسوف احاول معك انشاء الله 
"وصح فطورك"


----------

